# GT-R's at Nissan HQ, Yokohama



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

I sometimes walk through the Nissan Gallery on my way home from the office. Usually they have one GT-R Egoist (urgh) and a bunch of boring family cars and hybrid rubbish. Currently though they've got a nice selection of race cars on display.


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Very nice! So jealous you get to see this everyday! That R32 is gorgeous!


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the post Nick, great pics


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

really good pics! thanks nick


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

just casually walking home throught the gallery hey ,amazing! Wish we had this kind of stuff over here


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Wow, I'd be looking forward to the walk home from work even more! Seriously jealous.
The '95 LeMans 33 is one of my favourite Skylines.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Awsome! Love the first R34 !


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Wow, what a walk home you got Nick. Any chance of some close ups of that R32 in the first pic.

Charlie.


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Liking the pics, cool walk home you have there. I agree wither lads be nice to see more close ups of the white r32 gtr. Thanks for sharing buddy.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

R32's Rule


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Lovely, thanks for that!


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

No probs, I'll get a couple more pics of the R32.

I believe part of the deal for Nissan to move to Yokohama was a new walkway to directly connect the office to the station. My office is on the next block so it's a nice short cut when I go to my Japanese lesson, or if I want to get some baked beans from the import food shop


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Cracking:thumbsup:


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

very lucky guy and a nice collection of Race Breed Nissans

Yep, more pics of the R32 please, inside too if possible?


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

By popular demand....

Unfortunately the front pic is blurred 











































































Looks like the hybrids will be back on display again


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

That green R33 is wicked, thanks mate for sharing.
Mikey


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Just what the doctor ordered. Thanks mate for them piccys superb.


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Late reply but cheers Nick, that 32 is awesome. :smokin:


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Have to visit Japan one day...


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Fantastic. :bowdown1: What a place to walk through on your way home.


----------



## "Clarkey" (May 21, 2010)

awesome machinery...i could sit and marvell for hours!


----------



## BCNR33GT-R (Apr 6, 2011)

Oooh so nice to see the older ones in closeups, dont have any more on the (British) Racing green R33GTR?


----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)

I have some about 100 closeups of all the GT cars if anyone else wants any


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Man that place makes me wanna say.... "alo mazion".....that's French for "corr blimey" 

Issues?! Yes...just a few lol


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

h8skyliner33GTR said:


> I have some about 100 closeups of all the GT cars if anyone else wants any


Put some pictures up buddy or start a new picture thread with them as i would defo like to see the pictures you got of the GT cars. 

Dave:thumbsup:


----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)

Heres the green ones i got and about 163 in all. If you want a specific closeup just ask and i can check if i have it. I was taking pics to try to see how the aero attached and worked for my project. I never knew they put clear tape over all the seams before. But then it would help aerodynamics covering all the cracks and seams.
































































































And heres the tape pic on the xanavi r34

















Most of the pics i have are just of this r33 but have other ones if anyone want


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Interesting all of those jury rigged items! Gave me some ideas thanks for posting!


----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)

which items? i might have more for ya


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome buddy. Got anymore of the 32 & the old Kpcg10 GTR? You no what just put them all up LOL don't think anyone will mind LOL.:thumbsup:


----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)

I didnt take any of the kpcg10 since it was pretty much all stock minus the simple roll cage and headlight covers and was gutted. sorry about that. but heres some more of the 32 and 33


----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)

And heres what i have of the 34s.


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you very much for sharing these buddy the picture's are awesome I've downloaded the lot so i can drool over them at my own leisure. Gutter about the old GTR but hey ho. I have a thing for the old ones. Again your a legend for sharing & I'm so jealous you have seen them in the flesh. 

Cheers dave:thumbsup:


----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)

no problem. i wish they had the 1998 unisia jecs r33. i would have definitely gotten kicked outta nissan global headquarters for jumpin the barriers haha. I'll look through my camera again i might have had one old one in there and if not theres a prince nissan museum in nagano that i might visit for you this fall. cheers


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

nismoboy said:


> Awesome buddy. Got anymore of the 32 & the old Kpcg10 GTR?





h8skyliner33GTR said:


> I didnt take any of the kpcg10 since it was pretty much all stock minus the simple roll cage and headlight covers and was gutted. sorry about that.


It's a PGC10. A four door Skyline 2000GT-R.

'K' prefix would indicate a 2 door 'Hard Top' ( pillarless ) coupe Skyline 2000GT-R.

The PGC10 on display is a recently built replica of an original works car. It used to belong to the previous owner of my KPGC10, and he donated it to Nissan a few years ago. Nissan and NISMO then built it into a replica / lookalike of one of the first works PGC10 race cars.


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Oh my, so glad I came back to this tread! Thank you for posting these superb pics (especially of the LM!!). You're a legend


----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)

sorry about that ps30-sb. Im not too familiar with the older gen skylines. Just know hokosuka gtrs are super expensive if in good condition

A little off topic but does anyone know why nismo and autech used wood on their race cars before along with dry carbon? I noticed the side splitter on the pennzoil r33 looked like a wood veneer or thin plywood where it was splitting and i bought a GT wing and saw that the whole wing is dry carbon but then they used wood vertical stabilizers on the sides. I wonder why they didnt just use carbon


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*cars*

great great pics.as many others have said thankyou for sharing mate..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

PS30-SB said:


> It's a PGC10. A four door Skyline 2000GT-R.
> 
> 'K' prefix would indicate a 2 door 'Hard Top' ( pillarless ) coupe Skyline 2000GT-R.
> 
> The PGC10 on display is a recently built replica of an original works car. It used to belong to the previous owner of my KPGC10, and he donated it to Nissan a few years ago. Nissan and NISMO then built it into a replica / lookalike of one of the first works PGC10 race cars.


LOL I'm bad. I'm still trying to get to grips with all the old gtrs. Cheers for the info Ps30-SB sorry I sinned & called it a "k" lol. Your the Oracle when it comes to the old ones I'm sure one day ill get it right I apologise for been a douche I'm still learning. Cheers for that little peice of info as i just love learning about the old ones. :thumbsup:

I've just had another sex wee with all that GTR porn you just put up haha. Again thanks for the time & effort you have put in sharing all these wonderfully pictures again.:clap:


----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)

found these two of the 32. still waiting for more


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome:thumbsup:


----------

